# Constant Nose Discharge



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

I am having a long term problem with my Vizsla's left nostril. It constantly gets clogged with ugly green discharge. It only happens on one side of his nose.
We typically clean it every day however it comes back within hours. 
We have taken the dog to two specialists and they have not been able to find the problem. We have paid thousands of dollars in vet bills for tests and cant find the solution. The dog is perfectly healthy and happy besides this problem which has been going on for over 3 years now. 
Can anyone help point us in the right direction of has anyone heard of this before?
Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

please try 

collidal silver

spell check 

3 sprays in his mouth then clear warm waters for 2 weeks

I use sovereign
silver

10 ppm

1-888-328-8840

immunogenics

www.SovereignSilver.com


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, its a shame in such circumstances. 
When my pup was only 10-12 weeks old one day she stopped eating (not entirely but just the bare minimum). After about 3 days I say her licking her face, went over and I discovered this yellowish-greenish discharge from one side of her nose. I actually had to pull this slimy, sticky thing out of her nose that's how thick it was. :-\ It only lasted for 4-5 days and got lighter and lighter in colour and consistency so obviously it was nothing like what you're experiencing. I assumed at the time she sniffed something up that has got stuck in her nose and got infected which eventually brought out everything. She's got better without any treatment. 

I quickly put a search into google and that's what I've found. 

http://www.justanswer.com/cat-health/7pkx1-dog-green-nasal-discharge-left-nostril.html

Has your dog got any other similar symptoms to the one in the link?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I've found another good article. 

http://www.gypsumah.com/all-you-need-to-nose-about-nasal-disease-in-dogs-part-1

It's hard to help you though since we don't know what type of tests had been done on your dog.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Since they were able to rule out some of the things because they have been inside his nose already. The vet recomeded that we seek another specialist. We are moving on to internal medicine. He also sneezes quite a bit.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I assume that your vet has looked in his nose for anything stuck in there, but years ago I had a dog that was a foxtail magnet and he would get them up his nose constantly. Foxtails can start out fairly big, but they can eventually break apart and just the tiny tip can stay lodged in crazy places. My dog had a terrible nasal discharge because of it. I don't know if you live in an area where there are foxtails, but that could be something to look into. At one point we actually had a CT scan on the dog to try and figure out what was causing the nasal discharge and sneezing and it turned out that he had a foxtail that traveled up his nose and was almost lodged in his brain! Those little things can travel into crazy places!


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Einstein saw another specialist who gave him some allergy medication. This has helped greatly, however has not eliminated the problem. It now seems to be at a manageble level. We are going back for a follow up visit this week and will keep everyone posted.
Thanks


----------

